# Wasatch Mountains, Avintaquin... HELP



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I wanted to hunt with my ML this year... i figured this might be the best way... anyone else hunting this area? I dont mind getting my boots on the ground.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

What are you hunting? Deer, Bull Elk, cows? This is a spike only unit if it's elk your after..


----------

